# Updated Moose Pics



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

another pic of moose


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

another pic of moose at ht elake


----------



## Lexie_80 (Mar 14, 2008)

He's beautiful! I love his color!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Lexie_80 said:


> He's beautiful! I love his color!


Thanks Lexie!

I just trimmed him, so some new pics should be showing up soon.


----------

